# HGTV blurs out artwork



## mreposter

On some HGTV shows I've noticed that they blur things out like artwork on the wall and house numbers. One show in particular I've noticed this on is the Unsellables, but I think they've blurred things out on other shows too. Anybody know why?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Hard to say without knowing what show (and I don't watch much HGTV)...

but sometimes they don't have permission (release forms) to air everything they shoot.

So they might have to blur addresses or people who didn't sign release forms. Also, if the things on the walls are advertising a product they might have to blur it because of their own sponsorship agreements.


----------



## Bluto17

Is it artwork? Or it is family photos? Like car license plates and house numbers, I could see family photos being a privacy issue.


----------



## Nick

The practice of blurring (masking) may be justifiable, but it's very distracting to the viewer. As a retired a/v professional, I would pay nearly as much attention to backgrounds as I do to that which I am shooting. 

Worst thing in tv news is having a live shot with some idiot in the background or across the street picking his nose or pretending to jerk off.


----------



## pez2002

HGTV whats that ?


----------



## jeffshoaf

pez2002 said:


> HGTV whats that ?


It's TV for old film buffs - "High Grain TV"... :sure:

OK, ok, sorry! It's "Home and Garden TV".


----------



## koji68

I have seen that done sometimes when its nudes. Also, if there are pictures of people in the background that they can't get release from.

But once they did it to a replica of the Irises from Van Gogh. http://www.harley.com/art/abstract-art/vangogh.html. You could still tell what it was because of the overall color distribution.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Could be a copyright issue as well...


----------



## herkulease

this practice occurs on various "reality" shows. I put reality in quotes because it not just reality shows like amazing race, bachelor etc. but shows like those on HGTV and Travel. Pretty much any unscripted show. Stuff on walls may either be photos or inappropriate stuff(possibly borderline rather not take a chance) they'll also blur out any advertisements too. 

Yeah its annoying but you'll get over it.


----------



## CopyChief

Yeah, that's exactly what it is. It's either a person or object they don't have permission to show. It could be a brand name or logo on a person's shirt. They have paid product placement on those shows, and so they don't want to show any brands that might compete. And, they don't want to get sued for using photos of people (or minors) without permission/release.

It's not about aesthetics. It's about money.


----------



## rudeney

AirRocker said:


> Could be a copyright issue as well...


Displaying trademarks and copyrighted material in your film can also depend on if the item is in a public place or a private location. For example, if you are filming a public street and a Lexus drives down it, you don't have to get approval to have their "L" logo displayed because it's in a public place. However, if you film on a closed set or private property, then you do have to get permission. Most trademark owners are glad to let their logos be displayed since it's free advertising, but some won't allow it if it shows their product in a bad light. If that Lexus is being driven by a bad guy and used to run over an innocent victim, then they might not allow it unless you use other Lexus vehicles in good situations.


----------

